
NYTimes: Warren Dares Facebook with Intentionally False Political Ad - anirudhgarg
Warren Dares Facebook With Intentionally False Political Ad https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nyti.ms&#x2F;2q6uszb
======
byoung2
Clickable Link: [https://nyti.ms/2q6uszb](https://nyti.ms/2q6uszb)

